# T Cut



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I have made a school boy error and used black T Cut on my car to try and mask a hairline scratch that I found. However, having applied it to a very small area and then taken it off it seems to have really dulled the paintwork and it's quite noticeable when the sun hits it [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

Any suggestions as to how I could remedy this would be much appreciated


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

A proper polish would take the marring out - much easier & quicker using a macine polisher.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Any suggestions regarding which polish?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I use menzerna polishes on a pc but there are others that probably work better by hand. Have used the poorboys range and the Klasse polish aswell.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Menzerna Intensive Polish PO91L works well by hand. Maybe try some AG SRP as well.

If you get yourself a Sonus SFX applicator then use the Yellow side first as this has a bit of bite which can be needed for typical hard VAG paint, then flip it over and use the black side to refine using the same polish.

It will take a god few min to break the polish down as well.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys

Any recommendations for where to order these products?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Elite Car Care, Clean Your Car or Polished Bliss to name a few.

Why not just try a few goes with AG SRP as you can simply buy that from Halfords before splashing out on any more - it may do the job...


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Cheers, I'll get down to halfords tomorrow and give it a go


----------

